# Seiko Maintenance



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all,

As a result of yet another spending spree I find myself with a number of seiko movements in various conditions (hoping to get a few interesting ones made out of the bits of the others.... hmmn...).

Can anyone tell me how to remove the crown on a seiko movement? particularly the 6139s?

Also, is there a resource which has pictorial instructions on modding? This would be really helpful for a newbie like me (and I'm sure there are others who would be interested in finding out!)

Thanks in advance guys.

Rich


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Rich,

sorry,,,, can't help with your requirements,,,, but I am after a cheap movement for my 6106 - 8070 & wondered whether you had one for sale please ?

best of luck with your building plans.

cheers


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry mate, don't own one of them.

Can anyone point me in the direction of some maintenance & modding posts/resources?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

oddgitt said:


> Sorry mate, don't own one of them.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of some maintenance & modding posts/resources?


By their very nature, those sort of sites usually have watches for sale, or are watch forums themselves, so we can't actually point you in their direction due to the forum rules (which I have no complaints about).

Stick an email adress onto this thread and I'll zap some over to you ................... use the format joenospamathotmailnospamdotcom - or something like it.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

catflem said:


> oddgitt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate, don't own one of them.
> ...


Thank's catflem,

richarddotwardakathotmaildotcom.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Rich

E mail sent - the sites are mainly how to take them apart, hopefully one of the guys who are into modding will zap some stuff over to you as well.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

don't want to hijack the thread folks,,,, but the more I read the forum, & after a few parts for my watches, can I ask you to duplicate the e-mail (or PM) to me please catflem ?

Looks like i'm going to need some guidence !

Good luck to the rest of you beginners.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

No Furkin problem :lol:

I can't PM you as you've not yet reached 50 posts.

Stick your email address on here and I'll zap some links over to you.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey up catflem,

Thanks for that - although no email receive - just incase it wasn't clear above, richard(dot)wardak(at)hotmail(dot)com.

Thanks very much!!

Rich


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

oddgitt said:


> Hey up catflem,
> 
> Thanks for that - although no email receive - just incase it wasn't clear above, richard(dot)wardak(at)hotmail(dot)com.
> 
> ...


Oops :stupid:

Richard Ward is going to be in for a big suprise :lol:

I'll resend it.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

catflem said:


> No Furkin problem :lol:
> 
> I can't PM you as you've not yet reached 50 posts.
> 
> Stick your email address on here and I'll zap some links over to you.


Thanks Cat:

bazat3170dotsupanetdotcom.

Also need an eye glass,,,,

I have two number 2,,,, but was trying to get something stronger - is there such a thing as "too" strong ?

_PS: I'll send this post 25 times,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, any chance I can muscle in on this too?

my email address is:

rhydian_mason(at)hotmail(dot)com

Many thanks - need to do a light service (?) on my SKX013.

Cheers

Impster


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Cheers for that catflem! lol, I'm always getting stuff for a Richard Ward (and wardack, wardy, wardle etc etc) bout time they got something for me! They might even find it useful...

Now to get some tools... Furkin sounds like he's got the right idea.

How easy is it to change a crystal - i.e what's involved?

Also, if anyone has an old 7002 movement, or spare/surplus bits, it's my current project so they'd be much appreciated! (I'm prepared to pay for them obviously).

Funny... I always thought the seiko divers, particularly with the pepsi bezels, were ruddy ugly... Now I can't get enough of 'em...


----------



## TonyinOz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi If I can jump on the band wagon I would also appreciate some contact for parts info etc.

email tony(dot)jeffries(at)hotmail(dot)com

Cheers

TJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I hadn't revisited this posting for a few days

Furkin - email sent a couple of days ago

Impster & Tony - email sent 5 mins ago

Crystal replacement - is a doddle with the right tool (assuming they are acrylic) - glass ones can be a different matter altogether. Roy (RLT) sells a crystal lift http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again catflem,

Just had a look at that link - that Polywatch acrylic polish - reckon that would work on say, the screen of an ipod which you mistakenly dropped, and in the same movement, kicked accross the kitchen floor? Be nice if I could see the screen again....


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Many thanks - email received.


----------

